#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Дзогчен Кхенпо Чога Ринпоче

## Vangchug

Дорогие друзья)  Многие из Вас помнят как мы собирали июне- июле 2008г. не достающую сумму на поездку наших студентов на ретит Дзогчен Кхенпо Чога Ринпоче проходивший в центре «Шри Сингха» в США с июля по январь 2009г

 Трое учеников, вернувшихся с полугодового ретрита,
Ринпоче в Америке, расскажут как проходило учение,
покажут фотографии и поделятся впечатлениями от шести месяцев,
проведенных с Ринпоче. В будущем, начиная уже с этого года, Ринпоче
будет ежегодно проводить трех- и шестимесячные учения-ретриты, поэтому
это отличная возможность узнать из первых рук что происходит на
учениях и как на них попасть.
 Презентация намечена на субботу, начало сбора в 12:00 в московском центре "Шри Сингха", по адресу:Москва, ул. Мосфильмовская д 2 \"В\", 2-ой этаж.
 Проезд до станции метро \"Киевская\", далее трол 7, 17 или 34 до ост. ул. Пудовкина


  P.S. Просьба брать с собой дордже и дильбу .
А также если у кого есть в наличии книги «Путь Будды»

 Контактный тел. 8-926-226-64-50 Влад :Smilie:

----------

